# Lawn reno Award KBG



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi all. This is my first post here. I started my lawn reno (4700 sq ft) last month after finding some real great info on this forum. Thanks to all the contributors for that. Did couple of Roundup applications, dethatched/scarified using the sun joe (it's amazing), put down good amount of new premium soil from a good source, applied tenacity in the morning and seeded with pure Award KBG the same day at 3 lb/1000 sq ft on August 9th along with scotts starter fertilizer. Been watering 3-4 times a day.

Here is my problem. Just couple of days after I seeded, I started seeing some greens popping up. Definitely not KBG. Seems like some grass variety only. It is turning white in a couple of days though (i assume tenacity). Is it just temporary bleaching effect of tenacity and it will survive or is tenacity killing it? I hope it goes away. Not sure what I can do about it at this stage. I went around pulling these out for a couple of days but they are increasing significantly and I will now have to stop walking over the new seed.

After killing it all


New soil


What is this green and is it dying after turning white?



Thanks!!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I had a bunch of those pop up during my renovation, definitely a weed. Tenacity should take care of it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I see some are already dying (beyond the bleaching stage)


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Trust the process they will all disappear in a few days time as the tenacity kills them. I had a few nutsedge plants pop up along with some broadleaf plants and they've all been bleached and killed within a few days to a week.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks so much guys for the feedback. Much relieved!!


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

So it has been 2 weeks since I seeded. I have a corner house so the lawn is on the 3 sides. There are a few patches where it is really coming out good but most of it is still bare.

Best (Front - North facing):



Mediocre (Back - South facing):



Worst (Side - West facing):



I keep reading about *** being a pain to grow from seed and that it should come up fine but should I be concerned?

Also seeing all kinds of unwanted stuff now popping up a lot. Not everything is turning white. One section the new seedlings turned white (assume over dose of tenacity).



Worst of all, today morning, a lady let her dog "play" on my front lawn for good 15 seconds running all over. Don't you see what is going on here? Some people just don't care. Getting some caution tape but if people don't care, that tape is not going to help with such idiots.





Finally, how do we count Days After Germination (DAG)? I mean, which day I say is the day of germination and start counting the days from? 2 weeks since I seeded and I see patches but nothing all across.

Thanks!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the worst side always that shade? It might need more seeds.

For the rest, I would start counting from yesterday.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

g-man said:


> Is the worst side always that shade? It might need more seeds.
> 
> For the rest, I would start counting from yesterday.


The worst side gets a lot of sun. Basically all afternoon. The best areas all around are the ones with a little less sun than the rest. Like the area next to the fence in the back (fence shade) and some are in the front which gets the shade from the house till 1 pm or so.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

3 weeks since I seeded. I am seeing new growth on daily basis slowly filling up in the bare areas in the back and front. The side is the slowest where I get the most afternoon sun but it is coming. I am also seeing a lot of weeds coming up now and that too some which I have never seen before. Tenacity is doing it's thing on most of these so hoping they all will go away.



Squirrel damage.. lifted areas all over the back. I hope these will settle in without damaging the grass when I start walking over it.



Is this some kind of grass?





I am thinking to order some weed control from US. Please let me know what do you think:
- Prodiamine 65 WDG
- Sedgemaster
- Scotts Grubex (big grubs problem. already applied nematodes)
I already have Par 3 (2-4D for post emerg)

Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes on the prodiamine. It's a must. You can apply that 60 days post germination.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

Things are coming along. Most of the areas have made decent progress but seems like mine is on the slower side overall. Started spoon feeding as well. Quackgrass popping up in my backyard which i have started painting with gly as it is spreading fast. Now I am noticing this in an area where KBG is super slow and I had to seed a second time. Initially I though it is some of the first seed that I put down but it is also growing at a much faster pace compared to the rest so I plucked a few. Google lens said PRG and second time it said Finger grasses. I am ok as long as it is some kind of a grass (not weed type) but a little concerned looking at the roots. Any ideas?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey @damanpal how did this reno ever turn out?


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

@davegravy Overall I am happy. Half of the renovated area was invaded with Poa A unfortunately. Tried killing some with Tenacity in the spring. We have had some really hot days so that helped. But it left me with a lot of brown spots which will need filling in by the surrounding KBG. Recently getting some Nutsedge popping up too and I only have tenacity for it but haven't applied it yet (too much tenacity already this year).

Compared to what I had before the reno, this is 100 times better but still far from great. Hoping to there there though 

Some pics from today:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Have you fertilized this at all this spring? It may just be the image quality from the security cams, but it looks hungry.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

I put down about 1 lb of N split in 4 apps in spring and stopped as it started getting hot. Will start again in August. I think the tenacity apps I did also had some role in how the lawn looks right now.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for the update 

@Stuofsci02 thought you might be interested since you're doing the same monostand.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> @Stuofsci02 thought you might be interested since you're doing the same monostand.


Thanks Dave... Yes, I always love to look at grass pics....


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it me or does it look kinda light. I plan on having Award as part of my fall reno.


----------



## damanpal (Jul 22, 2020)

It is a bit on the lighter side but there are some small sections which are outperforming the rest so I am thinking rest of it will catch up as well and it is just about feeding it more.

The main issue I had was that award was super slow to germinate. Even at day 30 after seeding, I was seeing new seedlings popping up. I had no washouts but there were still areas where I had to reseed and still I had empty spots at the end of the year. Thankfully this year those spots have been shrinking with KBG filling in but it is taking its own sweet time.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

I did reno last year with 33% Award. Pretty happy with it.


----------

